# ports relying on python are failing to build on FreeBSD 10



## unixer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying to build net-im/telepathy-qt4, www/chromium, and accessibility/orca. They are all failing at some point for what seems to be python hanging on trying to import dbus related modules. I confirmed this by running the python shell, and then trying to do what the Makefiles and/or configure scripts were doing. The orca configure script hangs on this:

```
prog="
import sys
try:
        import pygtk
        pygtk.require('2.0')
        import pyatspi
except ImportError:
        sys.exit(1)
except:
        sys.exit(0)
sys.exit(0)"
if dbus-launch $PYTHON -c "$prog" 1>&5 2>&5
```

telepathy-qt4 hangs on this command:

```
/usr/local/bin/python2.7 -c import dbus.mainloop.glib
```

chromium hangs when the build process has this output:


```
se_system_libvpx=0  linux_breakpad=0  linux_strip_binary=1  linux_use_tcmalloc=0  linux_use_heapchecker=0  test_isolation_mode=noop  clang_use_chrome_plugins=0  disable_nacl=1  enable_webrtc=1  enable_openmax=1  enable_one_click_signin=1  werror=  no_gc_sections=1  os_ver=1000510  prefix_dir=/usr/local  python_ver=2.7 google_api_key=AIzaSyBsp9n41JLW8jCokwn7vhoaMejDFRd1mp8  google_default_client_id=996322985003.apps.googleusercontent.com  google_default_client_secret=IR1za9-1VK0zZ0f_O8MVFicn ffmpeg_branding=Chrome proprietary_codecs=1 use_pulseaudio=0 buildtype=Official clang=1" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unknown-warning-option -fno-strict-aliasing"  CPPFLAGS=""  CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unknown-warning-option -fno-strict-aliasing"  LDFLAGS="" PYTHON="/usr/local/bin/python2.7" PKG_CONFIG=pkgconf AR=/usr/bin/ar SHELL=/bin/sh CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/python2.7  ./build/gyp_chromium chrome/chrome.gyp --depth .
Updating projects from gyp files...
```
I will admit I haven't investigated the chromium build problem all that thoroughly, but included it because all of my issues seem to be python related. So far I have rebuilt python, dbus, glib, and the python modules for dbus and glib. I'm not very familiar with dbus. Could it be a configuration issue? I have tried building the ports with the system bus running and not running with the same result. 

Any ideas?


----------



## roper (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ports relying on python are failing to build on FreeBSD*

I had these issues too, but on 9.2. This fixed it for chromium.

`ln /usr/local/bin/python2.7 /usr/local/bin/python`

The other problems with Orca, et. al.,  were resolved before that. I think running `portsnap -a -x chromium` did it. But read through `/usr/ports/UPDATING`, there were a couple things there.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ports relying on python are failing to build on FreeBSD *

Please don't manually link things like that.  Have you been following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING?  There was one about Python not too long ago.


----------



## roper (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ports relying on python are failing to build on FreeBSD*

I thought I had been. Looks like I missed 20130817, which appears to accomplish much the same although it links python > python2 then python2 to the binary. So, Roger that on UPDATING.


----------



## unixer (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: ports relying on python are failing to build on FreeBSD *

I figured it out, it looks like somehow a library (libraries?) got corrupted when I was building a port that dbus depends on because my ssh connection to the machine I was building it on died. I guess I won't build ports through ssh with a flaky connection without nohup'ing it anymore . Thanks for the replies.


----------

